# Excel Puns



## joelgodden (May 4, 2012)

anyone got any? here's my first one:

Two cell references walk into a bar<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
<o> </o>
One: will you stay here if I go off?<o></o>
The other: *Absolute*ly !<o></o>


----------



## caringsharingbristolbilly (May 10, 2012)

joelgodden said:


> anyone got any? here's my first one:
> 
> Two cell references walk into a bar<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
> <o> </o>
> ...



That's quite funny. _Relative_ to other Excel puns I've heard.


----------



## Jonmo1 (May 10, 2012)

Vlookup is Zoolander Challenged

Originally quoted in Post #10 here


----------



## taurean (May 12, 2012)

Ex-cel is more about Active-cell !


----------



## taurean (May 12, 2012)

Excel: is what makes your "Office Suite" cooler!


----------

